# Brass Union Pacific FEF-1: Electronics Installed/Tender Shell



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

The FEF-1s were the first series of 4-8-4s the UP owned and they were stellar performers. 

This early FEF-1 is being built from a Weaver brass model. An FEF-1 has never been made in 3R, so I _HAD_ to have one... 

Tonight I mounted the Seller's Exhaust, small piping, and corrected the cab vent flange. The vent flange is the bare brass extending from the cab roof.

This is my first attempt at piping and I'm satisfied with the results so far. Actually, quite pleased and it was relatively easy. This week I'll add the main 'sewer pipe' feed line that runs from the Seller's Exhaust mounted under the cab to the boiler. That'll be a challenge as it's one of the main features of this model. Lots of parts to make in the next week.

































Now I'm making progress. For those who missed out before, here's an overall view. I've made everything in bare brass:


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

That is just too cool for school. Kit bashing with brass! 2 thumbs up!

Will you keep the grey hound or go to black for the final finish?


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> That is just too cool for school. Kit bashing with brass! 2 thumbs up!
> 
> Will you keep the grey hound or go to black for the final finish?


Doug,
Definitely black. Will also do some light weathering.

This version will be the "as delivered" coal burner type-grey hounds appeared later. Will also do some light weathering.

When finished, I'll post a build thread.

Aaron


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Aaron, this looks like a fun project. Are the unpainted brass parts items you swapped out or just stripped of their paint? I take it you are using a resistence soldering outfit? If so which one are you using?

Pete


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> Aaron, this looks like a fun project. Are the unpainted brass parts items you swapped out or just stripped of their paint? I take it you are using a resistence soldering outfit? If so which one are you using?
> 
> Pete


Pete, 
All the unpainted brass parts are items I've made/swapped out. I bought PSC parts and soldered together the smoke box front. A few custom made parts there, but for the most part it's PSC. Also, the entire front pilot was scratch built-along with domes, ash pans, and a long list of boring stuff...

Yes, I use a resistance unit. I have an American Beauty 100W model with two different electrodes-needle pliers and single prong. I love the unit, it really makes soldering small parts enjoyable. I didn't want to spend the money, but I knew I'd use it on tons of projects and it makes life so much easier. Money well spent now looking back.

I use a cheap standard 40W iron also. Liquid flux and 63/37 solder-low melting point and works well for my purpose.

Will try to get some more done today and post later tonight.

I'm a fan of your work-the Niagara you fixed is a beauty.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool project, and you'll end up with a one-of-a-kind result.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Way to go Aaron, beauty!:appl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

Those new Lionel UP excursion cars are motivating you, aren't they Aaron.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking good Aaron, can't wait till I see the final result.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Well Done!!*

Very good and fun project.
Remind me when I was working on brass almost 24/7. Finally i finished all my fleet.
but I still have some unfinished projects somewhere. 

Andre.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice job. I look forward to following your progress. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

davidone said:


> Looking good Aaron, can't wait till I see the final result.


Me too! I have other stuff I want to build impatiently waiting!

Has anyone experienced the following? After being near solder/fumes, I have terrible headaches. I'm careful with fumes/adequate ventilation, washing hands after handling flux/solder. This isn't the first time I've experienced the headaches after being in the workshop doing soldering projects. The head aches last up to 5 days afterward and I still don't feel quite right. Haven't been out to the shop since the photos above.

It's put a serious delay in this project...maybe some day I'll get back to laying some pipe....


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Aaron, rarely a day goes by that I am not soldering something and haven't yet experienced what you have.
Are you using a name brand solder? Most everything I have was purchased long before the no lead solders except for one roll used for plumbing and I haven't had to sweat any pipes in years.
If this is due to soldering I would suspect the flux. Try to find out its ingredients and look them up in a MSDS.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never had an issue with solder, but I'd probably recommend a small low velocity fan to blow the fumes away from your face, maybe that will help.

You may want to get tested for allergies, what you describe is fairly serious!


----------



## Ron H (Feb 22, 2016)

Aaron,

I agree with John, Something is not right. Get it checked out buddy.

Ron


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Ron! Welcome aboard! Another great asset to our hobby.

I stopped today and bought some rubber gloves for handling flux. See if it helps...if not it'll be a Dr visit. I avoid that place as much as possible....

HOpe to have some new progress to share soon.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Aaron, NO headache should last 5 days! My paramedic wife says get yourself checked out. Good luck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, any five day headache is nothing to screw around with!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

*Progress...*

Rubber gloves must've done the trick-no headache. Dr's test revealed nothing.

Ran another small pipe today. Next is the big 'sewer' pipe along the side. Then finish a few little things and ready for final wiring, paint, and weathering.


----------



## Ron H (Feb 22, 2016)

Aaron,

So glad you figured out the headache. Love the work.

Ron


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad there was nothing serious.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow. Somehow I missed this the first time. Very intricate work. IT was a great loco - I'm big into UP and have only one, but its a beauty, yours will be more so when you are done. Great work and good luck with the rest.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is going to be neat when you're done. You are missing one brake shoe on the front drive wheel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice work, Aaron.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW it is very nice. Getting to be like ANDRE. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Feed water pipe is mounted. Lots of stuff to still make.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

One more:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice work. I love projects like this. Thanks for sharing and come back with more photos later on, please!


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice work Aaron. It's going to be epic when your done.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

The big push to get it finished has begun. This is the last major part of fabricating and construction. I have another major project waiting so I must finish the FEF first-I only do one project at a time.

I'm still considering dynamo steam like the VL Challenger had.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Dynamo steam.... YES you should


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> Dynamo steam.... YES you should


Not that I have any right to say so or suggest further work for you but I SECOND LOS - GO FOR IT and put in that dynamo steam effect! :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"Finally i finished all my fleet."

let's see 'em!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

One of the unique features of the FEF were the shape of the rods.

I made six sets and gave up-installed the originals. If I had the correct tools, I could make a set that wouldn't bind the wheels. 

The MTH FEF rods were closer to prototype but didn't work either. Opposite problem-to much 'slop'.

I spent most of the afternoon putting the stock rods back together. I'm glad I took photos prior to disassembly two years ago! 

Anyone know where to buy miniature screws and rivets? My source is no longer in business and as luck would have it, I broke a rivet on a rod link today....

I have one more piece to make and I'll be ready to finish this project.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful job! Try Micro Mark for miniature screws. I recall them having assortments not too long ago. Good Luck. Can't wait to see it painted and running.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

McMaster Carr (online) also has just about every screw you might need ... from super tiny to super huge.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are some true artist on this thread. Work of art, wish I had the balls to do something like this.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> There are some true artist on this thread. Work of art, wish I had the balls to do something like this.


The first cut is the hardest!

The tender-made from scratch. There wasn’t one available in 3R when I started this project, so I made one, rivets and all.

My ultimate goal is to gain experience and scratch build a steamer. I have a few I want to build never done in O scale.

Lots if fun in this hobby!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

*Boiler Steps and Seller's Feed Water Heater Install*

The PSC parts arrived a while back and today I found time to get out to the workshop.

First, all the boiler steps had to be removed from the brass flashing. Then I used the resistance soldering unit to attach them to the boiler.

























































The big project is done-the Seller's Feed Water Heater! Today I removed past progress and started over. Working in sections, I carefully cut some PSC parts and soldered together as I progressed. 

All that remains is adding the sanders and number boards (which are going to be a challenge to mount, not a lot of material available for soldering to the boiler).


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Fantastic project!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Somehow I missed this before. Were you able to get rivets because PSC has all sizes? Very nice soldering. What are you using for a resistance soldering tool?

Pete


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Pete,

The short answer is no! Long story. I'll leave it at that!

I use an American Beauty resistance unit for most stuff and an old cheap iron when needed. The entire FWH and piping were all done with the resistance unit.

I need to dig out my old hard drive and post pics of the domes, front end assembly, and other stuff for this thread. Right now, I'm lucky to get a few minutes of spare time to get anything done!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Mounted the whistle:








Mounted both number boards:
















Handrails and cab vent door are next. A few more items and it'll be ready for paint.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

*P R O G R E S S!!!!!*


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Progress indeed!

Today I worked on hand rails. The stock Weaver rails weren't going to work, so I made new out of 1/32 brass rod.









Here's the first side.









Completed the second side.









To keep it manageable, I used short length of brass rods. 









Then I used another short piece to complete the full length.









A little flux and a quick touch of the soldering gun made sure the hand rails stay where I wanted them. Here's the rear portion.









The front boiler area. I also added the front coupler.









After the hand rails, I added the cab vent. 









Another angle.









Almost done fabricating!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

"Roughed in" the TMCC electronics today.

I drilled holes for the speaker pot when I built the tender floor.









Made a bracket for one of the boards.









TMCC run/program switch and smoke on/off are hidden under blue tape.

















A picture of the tender shell loosely fit over the base, not in final position.









Tender details.


----------

